# Backbench Prep 47143 - Denied by Medicaid



## Partha (Aug 11, 2010)

NY Medicaid is denying CPT 47143 (backbench preparation cadaver donor whole liver graft prior to allotransplantation) and the code is not on their fee schedule. Is there a way out?

Thanks!


----------



## kbarbag (Sep 1, 2010)

appeal to your Medicaid Medical Director to have the code added. Get all your transplant centers and the Physicians to start calling and writing. 
Good Luck
Kathy


----------

